# Official "Who's your favorite Pokegirl" Thread



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

The Pokemon franchise has a large cast of memorable females (400 and counting) and here's a small selection of the cast. Vote for which ever is your favorite.

*If there is someone on the chart you wanna vote for, just choose "Other" and specify the number/character name in the thread.
*If there's a character you want to see on the chart just let me now in the thread.
*If you see any dupes or there's a mistake in the numbering on the chart just let me know.


----------



## Undead (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty pussyblocked Brock too much.  Not cool in my book. I 
didn't care for May or Dawn much, so I'll have to go with other.

I choose... Jasmine, the Johto Steel gym leader. That girl is fine.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Why are there males in the "others" picture? geg...like I even need to ask pek


Cynthia is my fav hurr


----------



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Why are there males in the "others" picture? geg...like I even need to ask pek
> 
> 
> Cynthia is my fav hurr


IF IT WEARS A DRESS THAT MEANS ITS A GIRL LA LA LA LA LA~


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2010)

inb4 Zaxxon.
I choose May :33
If we include Pokespe though, my favourite is Yellow. Friggin' love Yellow Trap


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2010)

If we're counting Pokemon Special, I say Yellow.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Red said:


> IF IT WEARS A DRESS THAT MEANS ITS A GIRL LA LA LA LA LA~



Harley never wore a dress pek


And on second thought...I think I'll go with Jameswithtits. Shehe is more awesome then Cynthia. But Cynthia is still awesome hurr


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 28, 2010)

May. Her anime klutziness and naivety is a lot like Ash's, even their appetite. Hell, she's like a female version in a lot of ways


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2010)

157 IS A TRAP!!!


No but seriously, holy fuck, how do I decide?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 28, 2010)

Who's #14? Not that I'm curious or anything... 

*calls Dateline while Zaxxon's lost in bliss*


----------



## Sima (Feb 28, 2010)

If we are talking about the main three girls, I would pick Misty :3

but my favorite of all is Flanery.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2010)

Cynthia .


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Who the fuck is number 10 and where was..."she" shown?


I remeber most of all the other ones but that one...I just don't fucking know argh


----------



## Dimeric (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty followed by #54 Jessie and then #97 Zoey

Jessie should be in the poll really since she's in more episodes then anyone.

I think I finally understand the true meaning of Gotta catch'em all. 

Ash's mom FTW. ^^;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2010)

No love for Kotone yet?


Okay, I'll say it. The overalls really accentuate her...ummm...figure.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 28, 2010)

The *Original* Crystal. Not the new HG/SS one.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 28, 2010)

Natsume/Sabrina, why else would I have a set of her


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Natsume/Sabrina, why else would I have set of her



Lost a bet and now you have to wear a set of her forever.

ho


----------



## Rache (Feb 28, 2010)

Cynthia :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2010)

Dimeric said:


> Ash's mom FTW. ^^;



Dawn's Mom.


----------



## Altron (Feb 28, 2010)

Sabrina, Karen, Johanna, Clair, and Candice.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 28, 2010)

There are so many hot bitches in the Pokemon world. 

But I'll go with Sabrina.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread didn't pop up sooner.

Out of the "main" three I choose Misty or Hikari/Dawn, but overall it's definitely Candice, Officer Jenny, and Flannery.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Feb 28, 2010)

Leaf. Only main girl who hasn't been ruined by the anime. yet


----------



## Emigan (Feb 28, 2010)

Flannery pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 28, 2010)

Cynthia      <3


----------



## ThePie (Feb 28, 2010)

I was really into Pokemon when it first came out. Misty has alwasy been my favorite. I was pissy when they put her out of the series and added other characters. May, Dawn, etc. Then again I had left keeping up with the series past the first few seasons...which were the best haha. 

I'm biased, but Misty will always be my favorite. (We share the same phobia of bugs LOL)


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2010)

You know I had a feeling Zaxxon would vote for all and I was right


----------



## Tools (Feb 28, 2010)

Jasmine and Flannery are my favorites~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2010)

1. Yellow #161
2. Blue #15
3. Platinum > Hikari/Dawn

4. Whitney #21


----------



## Mαri (Feb 28, 2010)

165 is a Gardevoir  .

I'd say May. I really liked her character design and personality.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 28, 2010)

May and Yellow (161)


----------



## scerpers (Feb 28, 2010)

Mαri said:


> 165 is a Gardevoir  .
> 
> I'd say May. I really liked her character design and personality.



HOLY SHIT IT IS


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 28, 2010)

1, 12, 15, 17.

Also isn't #158 Bugsy.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 28, 2010)

165 is a trap  .


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 28, 2010)

All the Player Character girls ever to show up in a game plus Shirona (Cynthia), Kanna (Lorelie), Asuna (Flannery), Natsume (Sabrina), Mikan (Jasmine), Ibuki (Clair), Suzuna (Candice) and Ayako (Hikari/Dawn's Mom). Plus special mention to Gardevior.


----------



## ragnara (Feb 28, 2010)

Dawn/Hikari is easily the best.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 28, 2010)

Based on looks:

Main Girl - Dawn

Gym Leader - Flannery

Mother - Lola (Yeah! Brock's mom lol.)

My favorite of them all - Pike Queen Lucy pek
She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Leaf. Only main girl who hasn't been ruined by the anime. yet



It'll eventually happen though. 



Koroshi said:


> Also isn't #158 Bugsy.



lol Bugsy trap.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2010)

Hikari is such a slut


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 28, 2010)

Dimeric said:


> Ash's mom FTW. ^^;





~Zaxxon~ said:


> Dawn's Mom.



Time to let rule 34 do it's work 

Bring us Yuri


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 28, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Time to let rule 34 do it's work
> 
> Bring us Yuri



Maybe. Not with Dawn's mom, though.


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2010)

^Naisuuuu 

Zaxxon: You can't ignore my girth 
Pokegirl:


----------



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

IN AFTER HIKARI IS A SLUT.

Jessie's mom (182)
Ash's mom (7)
Gary's sister (179)
Dawn, May, Misty.

I'll rep who ever knows who 178 is. Only true mad pokemaniacs will know her (Hint: She's in every season 1 episode, she has no name.)


----------



## scerpers (Feb 28, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Time to let rule 34 do it's work
> 
> Bring us Yuri



You have no idea how much rule 34 there is on these bitches.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Feb 28, 2010)

I like all three main Pokemon girls. Mostly Dawn and May though.
My other favourite PokeGirl is #5: Molly. :3

Zomg. You should add Galactic Commander Mars and Jupiter in there.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 28, 2010)

@Red

Is it Lass? That's the only one I can think of. 

Speaking of Rule 34, there's alot of delicious Poke girl stuff. :


----------



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

ANyone remember Jessebell? James' fiance that was into bondage? I wonder how that got past the censors. SHe's there as well. 


Masurao said:


> @Red
> 
> Is it Lass? That's the only one I can think of.


Very very close that design was the basis for Lass and number

She has no name but if you can tell me where exactly she's appeared I'll rep ya

(Hint: She's in every first season. Every single episode till the orange Island season.





Arissaries said:


> I like all three main Pokemon girls. Mostly Dawn and May though.
> My other favourite PokeGirl is #5: Molly. :3
> 
> Zomg. You should add Galactic Commander Mars and Jupiter in there.


Both are there 26 and 59.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 28, 2010)

Red said:


> Very very close that design was the basis for Lass and number
> 
> She has no name but if you can tell me where exactly she's appeared I'll rep ya
> 
> ...



I would say she appeared in the first opening, but that would seem to obvious.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 28, 2010)

Red said:


> She has no name but if you can tell me where exactly she's appeared I'll rep ya


The Lass girl that was in the 1st opening never actually appeared anywhere in the anime.


----------



## Red (Feb 28, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> The Lass girl that was in the 1st opening never actually appeared anywhere in the anime.





Masurao said:


> I would say she appeared in the first opening, but that would seem to obvious.



Correct. +reps


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty and Ash's mom.


----------



## bug_ninja (Feb 28, 2010)

Red said:


> Very very close that design was the basis for Lass and number
> 
> She has no name but if you can tell me where exactly she's appeared I'll rep ya
> 
> (Hint: She's in every first season. Every single episode till the orange Island season.



You talkin about the girl that Pikachu runs under her legs in the opening?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty is my favorite of the girls that traveled with Ash.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty will always be my waifu.


----------



## valerian (Feb 28, 2010)

Ash's mom, Lorelei Karen, Jessie, Clair, Cynthia.

As for the jailbait, Misty.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2010)

Red said:


> IN AFTER HIKARI IS A SLUT.



Honestly, I think we were all in after that.


----------



## Dagor (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty for me.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 28, 2010)

Misty, Jasmine, Hikari and Cynthia <3


----------



## Tim (Feb 28, 2010)

Dawn by far. Then Cynthia.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh lol, I only just realized #166, James with the inflatable breasts. 


COME ON.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 1, 2010)

Other: Whitney, Candice, Rui, and Mint.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 1, 2010)

Domino, that Team Rocket girl.

I also like Misty though(she likes Water Pokemon like me!) and Jessie from Team Rocket.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 9, 2010)

Jessie, Misty, and Cynthia.


----------



## Zach (Mar 9, 2010)

Cynthia


----------



## Fraust (Mar 9, 2010)

Jessie. James was a lucky guy.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Jessie. James was a lucky guy.


Bet she took top every time, and probably pegged him too. 

But anyway...

... damnit all, choices: 

Sabrina (Natsume), and Karin tie for first, then Dawn (Hikari), ignoring the fact that she's only legal in _some_ countries.


----------



## Psych (Mar 9, 2010)

Misty and May. I only watch the show when Misty was in it. Caught a few eps of May when the newer seasons were out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 9, 2010)

Where is Kotone?


----------



## RoguefanAM (Mar 9, 2010)

Misty. Dawn and May get points off for doing mostly Pokemon contests.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2010)

Cynthia , Professor Ivy, Flannery, Misty, Delia Ketchum


----------



## Akatora (Mar 9, 2010)

Of the 3 main ones I think May

Just from the look of the numbered page

1,27,33,44.91,96,122

Lyra seem to be missing on that list

If she got a bit older shed be great, shes entertaining


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 11, 2010)

New Sabrina.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 11, 2010)

May 
She's cute


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't like the little choice, but if i had to pick I'd choose Dawn.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> New Sabrina.



Myc.

I am EXTREMELY disappoint.


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Maybe. Not with Dawn's mom, though.


Lucky Mr. Mime


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2010)

I quite like Cynthia.

Also Sabrina from the first season.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2010)

I forgot how much I liked Whitney and Jasmine. lol


----------



## Mori (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Sabrina and May. Kotone seems to be promising as well.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 15, 2010)

180 fo shizzle


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2010)

Sabrina (Natsume) and Dawn (Hikari) for me.


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 20, 2010)

Dawn and Jasmine


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2010)

Misty for being able to kick ass and also because of AAML.

Also Casey. I fucking had a complete compilation of her cheers but it just got taken off YT thanks to copyright BS. i'll have to go and remake it someday.


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Sep 28, 2010)

Kasumi, Hikari, Iris, and the B/W girl.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 28, 2010)

Sabrina. Not the new, hipster looking Sabrina, but the old one. Marge/Courtney.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Erika.  Always been my among my favorites along with Sabrina.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 4, 2010)

Misty all the way.


----------

